# BUSAN | North Harbor Re-Development Project | U/C



## dhuwman (Oct 6, 2005)

This is where Lotte World Busan is planned




























Imagine that plus Lotte World Busan (510m/107 floor)




































Looks like Lotte World Busan isn't going to be the tallest building in this area. The landmark building seems to be having 120 floors.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Look at Busan's new skyline. That is great! Where did you get the pics Dhwuman?


----------



## Nongkhai_tong (Dec 27, 2004)

this building will has no friends


----------



## Top Gear (Sep 19, 2005)

Nongkhai_tong said:


> this building will has no friends


I know what you mean :rofl: 

but a great skyline has to start somewhere


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

hope S.Korean population can distribute average in whole S.Korea.
and not 1/4 of population gathered in Seoul, Busan can be the 2nd City which have over 10m population and the "capital" of southen S.korea


----------



## Origami (Jul 24, 2006)

Being a Port City with scenic beach front, I always thought Busan had more of a potential than Seoul.


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*Busan Rising*

Wow, this is great for Busan! 

I wonder, though, if Busan has the population to support such a huge project.


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*The Cultural Concept Behind the Three Colors*

What is the significance of the colors: yellow, red and blue; in Korean culture? :?

These three colors happen to be the most popular color-scheme in South Korea, imho, since they are found in roll-up doors as well as some construction projects including the proposed Lotte World Busan.


----------



## dhuwman (Oct 6, 2005)

The Cebuano Exultor said:


> What is the significance of the colors: yellow, red and blue; in Korean culture? :?
> 
> These three colors happen to be the most popular color-scheme in South Korea, imho, since they are found in roll-up doors as well as some construction projects including the proposed Lotte World Busan.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taeguk


----------



## bob rulz (Oct 20, 2005)

There's an even taller skyscraper proposed for Busan:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suyong_Bay_Tower


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

that's a nice project hope they'll build it


----------



## ming0318 (May 5, 2006)

we really need some update for the lotte tower in the world U/C forum

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=248313&page=8

can some Korean forumer help us?


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

January 4th:


----------



## sylodon (Sep 5, 2004)

According to news articles released yesterday(29th), the tower has been redesigned from 464m to 510m and just received construction approval from the city government. The construction of the tower itself, however, won't start until late 2007 or early 2008. Construction of the surrounding buildings, such as the department store and entertainment complex, will be finished by 2008. Also, they're considering "cheating" their way up the skyscraper rankings by building a spire.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

good to know,thank you for the info....another 500m tower, great


----------



## BOM (Jun 4, 2006)

I would think once the Lotte tower is completed other tall skyscrapers will start popping up all around Busan... so the tower won't look like out of place and singled-out. Can't wait to see Busan in the next twenty years XD!


----------



## ming0318 (May 5, 2006)

I already adapt myself to the singled-out in Taipei:lol: 
, and actually it doesn't look that bad, so I think Busan will be great


----------



## Sr.Horn (Jun 11, 2006)

Can rename the title?
_______________________________










New ferry terminal in Busan
Shown is a new international passenger ferry terminal that will open in the southeastern port city of Busan on Jan. 16, 2015. (Yonhap) 

http://english.yonhapnews.co.kr/

vvvvvv Busan North Port (January 2015) vvvvvv 

Busan North Harbor by Jens-Olaf, on Flickr

Busan North Harbor by Jens-Olaf, on Flickr

Busan North Harbor by Jens-Olaf, on Flickr


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

^^ Munhyeon Building looks outstanding there!


----------



## Sr.Horn (Jun 11, 2006)

*New Busan Port International Passenger Terminal*

Last weekend:

Busan Port International Passenger Terminal by Jens-Olaf, on Flickr

Busan Port International Passenger Terminal by Jens-Olaf, on Flickr

Busan Port International Passenger Terminal by Jens-Olaf, on Flickr

Busan Port International Passenger Terminal by Jens-Olaf, on Flickr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

http://news20.busan.com/controller/newsController.jsp?newsId=20160104000095

Busan Ilbo (Major Local Newspaper) to build new office in the grounds of the reclaimed North Harbor Development Site :

That would be a twin building (although the first few floors would be shared between the two buildings), and reach 20 floors (probably around 90m high). Construction expected to start in 2016 and be completed by 2018.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Buddhism Broadcasting System (BBS) to build new Busan Head Office in North Harbor. A deal was just signed with the Busan Port Authority to build the new office. Interesting to see that a religious organization (or at least its communication arm) will build an office there. Also, the buildings seems to be very unique, as i features a Buddhist hand symbol (I believe it's called a Mudra, but i'm not sure at all) :

http://www.beopbo.com/news/articleView.html?idxno=90576



http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

I also recently created a thread about this residential twin tower project that seems to have started prep work in Busan North Harbor grounds : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1877168&highlight=busan+harbor

Busan North Harbor Redevelopment Hyupsung Renaissance, Busan, South Korea
N/A / 40+ Fl / Unknown / Approved / 2016-2018

Almost no information available at this point but it seems that the renders are already covering the walls of this project, so it could begin soon.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Here are the new renders for the Opera House :
















http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/DLFQ/10543

Plans to be finalized by the end of the year. Construction expected to start in 2017 and conclude in 2020.
The main concert hall will have 1800 seats, plus 360 for an auditorium and 190 for a rehearsal hall.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

In other news, an aerial park (over the tracks) will link Busan Station to the North Harbor site. Construction will begin next year as well.









http://news20.busan.com/controller/newsController.jsp?newsId=20151207000049


----------



## Sr.Horn (Jun 11, 2006)

Good to see. The north gate of the Busan Station is quite solitary. The full redevelopment of the North Port Area could give more traffic and increase the presence of a big train station.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

New promotional video about the project


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

According to this article, and after 9 years of works, the structural reclaiming of the land has been completed, so actual construction will now start.

http://www.kookje.co.kr/news2011/asp/newsbody.asp?code=0200&key=20170106.22018201328

Also, according to this article, here is the pedestrian bridge which will link the station with the North Harbor










http://www.yonhapnews.co.kr/bulletin/2017/01/09/0200000000AKR20170109125700051.HTML?input=1195m

The contract for the construction work could be signed in H1 2017. Construction would then last 2 years, so the target completion date is 2019.


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Busan International Multimodal Transfer Hub + 400m Pedestrian overpass


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Busan Marvel Experience*

4-D experience center currently being built and scheduled to open in October.










http://www.imaeil.com/sub_news/sub_news_view.php?news_id=37601&yy=2017


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Opera House construction to start in first half of 2018*

Final plans of the Opera House have been approved, so the construction will start soon. This is not the actual building permit, and the administrative process is not quite completed yet, but most of the work has been done. Completion is scheduled for 2021.










http://www.yonhapnews.co.kr/bulletin/2018/01/15/0200000000AKR20180115024800051.HTML?input=1195m

Also, in other news, the construction of the deck between the station and the harbor apparently started a couple of weeks ago, and should be completed by 2020.










http://www.nocutnews.co.kr/news/4898516


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

For lots D-2 and D-3 of the Project, the tall commercial towers located right in front of the Cruise Terminal and the already under construction Hyupseong Marina G7 (https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1877168), the developer BPA have chosen two new main developers for the new lots.

The Dongwon consortium has won the bid for Block D-2, with two towers rising up to 74 floors (left picture).

Korea Investment & Securities consortium has won the bid for Block D-3, with towers rising up to 72 floors.

I believe the height limit for either these locations in 280 meters, so I guess we'll be in the 250m+ range.

Final agreements between BPA and the developers have yet to be signed, so I'll create the topics a bit later once everything is confirmed.

Big needs nonetheless.










http://ilyo.co.kr/?ac=article_view&entry_id=316482


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Since I've started updating the thread, I might as well let you know that back a few weeks ago, the winning design for the new marina was selected, and it looks like a great one. Construction is slated to start in October 2019, with completed scheduled for September 2021.










http://www.kookje.co.kr/news2011/asp/newsbody.asp?code=0200&key=20181024.22002010325


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

kimahrikku1 said:


> *Opera House construction to start in first half of 2018*
> 
> Final plans of the Opera House have been approved, so the construction will start soon. This is not the actual building permit, and the administrative process is not quite completed yet, but most of the work has been done. Completion is scheduled for 2021.
> 
> ...




After multiple delays to the Opera House projects, Busan Mayor Oh officially announced the upcoming resumption of this project, although the date of the start of construction is not entirely known yet.


http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/9144/46697


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Construction now apparently in full swing.




























http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/DLFQ/12570


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

D3










http://www.junglim.co.kr/works/design/1277/view

D2










http://m.cnews.co.kr/m_home/view.jsp?idxno=201811271400018780609#cb


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

It has been announced today that a park in the middle of the redevelopment area is scheduled to be the first part of the North Port to open to the public, as early as December 2020 (circled in red in the picture below).

Construction is underway, and it will be completed by the end of next year, along with the deck connecting it to the train station.










https://www.yna.co.kr/view/AKR20190626116200051?input=1195m


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Master Plan for Phase 2 of the Busan North Harbor Redevelopment Project*

The Master Plan for Phase 2 of the project, which would be built just North of the current Phase 1, is currently being developed, and a partner for the design of this masterplan has been selected: Sangji Engineering. According to the selected pre-masterplan, there would be three main focal points: Port City, Busan Dome City and Sail-ro Culture Platform.

The full project will cost around USD 2.5bn, and be built from 2022 to 2030.










http://www.cnews.co.kr/uhtml/read.jsp?idxno=201907231204371790128


----------



## Knab.J (Feb 18, 2015)

Amazing 🤩


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

kimahrikku1 said:


> *Opera House construction to start in first half of 2018*
> 
> Final plans of the Opera House have been approved, so the construction will start soon. This is not the actual building permit, and the administrative process is not quite completed yet, but most of the work has been done. Completion is scheduled for 2021.
> 
> ...




Current status of construction of the opera house:






















http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/JVFj/12549


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Car Park construction*

Underneath the green park in the North Harbor, a car park will be built underground to accommodate for up to 464 vehicles. Construction has just started and the car park should open in November 2021.










https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2216732


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Here is a recent video with drone shots of the North Harbor.

As you can see, lots of things going on here and there, but not much (any?) construction going up yet, still working on some utilities, grids, foundations...


----------



## Labtec (Sep 12, 2002)

I was in Korea for 1 month and returned a few weeks ago. I stayed mostly in Seoul but also visited DMZ, Jeonju, Jangsu (to eat Hanwoo), Gwangju, Daejeon, Daegu, and Jeju Island but I didn't go to Busan. I will try to make it to Busan next time I go to Korea, maybe when the opera house is completed in 2021.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/DLFQ/12803


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Plans for Landmark Tower in North Harbor Project*

Here are some plans for the landmark tower in the middle of the North Harbor project. These are not final or official plans, and there are still many unknowns about when such project will be finalized (or if it will know the same fate as the Incheon Tower), but it is certainly a project to keep track of)





































http://tspace.kr/product/item.php?it_id=1575522139&ca_id


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Update on the deck connecting to Busan Station:



















http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/DLFQ/12829


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Update from Victoria123 for phase 2 of the project on the Busan Projects & Construction thread.



Victoria123 said:


> Busan North Port Redevelopment 2nd phase:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Busan Port Authority to start construction by May of Busan Marina and other facilities*

Busan Port Authority has announced on Monday that it will start construction of key facilities of the Busan North Harbor Redevelopment, including the Busan Marina, the North Harbor Bridge Road, the coastal park.

The bridge road will have a length of 100 meters and a width of 44 meters, and be completed in January 2022.

The marina will be completed in April 2022.

The 250,000sqm coastal park will be built in steps, and the first 58,000sqm section is scheduled to open in April 2022 as well.




































부산 북항 재개발지역 기반시설 속도 낸다


항만공사, 마리나 등 5월 이전 착공…2022년 상반기까지 준공부산 북항 재개발 지역[부산항만공사 제공] (부산=연합뉴스) 이영희 기자 = 부산 북항 재개발지역의 핵심 기반시설 공사가 속도를 낸다. 부산항만공사는 재개발사업 1단계 구간(4부두~옛 연안여객터미널)의 4개 기반시설을 올해 5월까지 착공한다고 21일 밝혔다....




news.naver.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Promoters relaunching process to select developers of landmark project*

After an initial failure back in 2008 to find a company for the landmark project at the heart of the North Harbor, the authorities in charge of the North Harbor project are re-launching the process of identifying the developer for the landmark project.

The space of the lot is 110,000sqm, and is the only plot without any height limit, although it will be impacted by the floor-area ratio of 600%. A new masterplan will start to be developed in May.

The area is the one in blue on this map:
















[자갈치 아지매가 알려 주는 명품 북항] ３. 랜드마크, 뭐가 선다꼬?


중구 '자갈치 아지매' "우짜든둥 노른자 땅에 얄궂은 거 말고 부산 명물 세워야 된데이" 부산 사람이라카믄 다 알끼다. 부산항 북항이 재개발 중인 거 말이다. ...




news.naver.com













13년째 장기표류 '북항 랜드마크 부지' 활용방안 찾는다


지난 2008년 이후 13년째 장기표류중인 부산 북항재개발 1단계지역 랜드마크 부지가 5월 용역을 통해 활용 방안이 모색된다. 랜드마크 부지(11만 3379㎡)는 북항재개발 1단계에서 유일하게 고도제한도 없고 부지 자..



www.nocutnews.co.kr













“북항 랜드마크 5월 용역”… 이번엔 주인 찾나?


수년째 활용방안을 찾지 못하고 있는 북항재개발 1단계 랜드마크 부지. 부산일보DB 부산 북항재개발 1단계 ‘노른자위 땅’으로 불리는...




www.busan.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Daum 카페


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Daum 카페


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Construction of Phase 1 of the C-Bay Park Line to be completed by 2022*

The C-Bay Park Line in Busan, which will be one of the first modern tram lines to be completed in Korea, is now scheduled to open service as early as 2022. The first section, which will have 5 stations on a length of 1.9km, will start at Jungang Station (Line 1), with 4 additional stations, including a station which will be connected to the Busan Station (Line 1 and regular trains), following the path of the North Harbor.

The initial line will open with 5 trains in total. In the long run though, this will become a much more important line in the city's infrastructure, as once it is entirely completed, the line will run for 9.1km, going through the second part (which is yet undeveloped) of the North Harbor project, and then also connect with the existing lines at Munhyeon (Line 2), Bujeon (Line 1), Bujeon Station (Donghae Line, Gyeongjeon Line), with 17 stations in total.



























[단독] 북항 ‘씨베이파크선’ 본궤도, 2022년 완공


부산 북항 재개발지역과 도심을 연결하는 트램 C-Bay파크선(이하 씨베이파크선)이 본궤도에 오른다. 북항 재개발 1단계 부지 조성이 끝나는 2022년까지 트...




www.busan.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Daum 카페


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Daum 카페


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Schedule for the opening of the Busan North Harbor Redevelopment*

A recent article recapped the opening plans for the Busan North Harbor Redevelopment over the next couple of years.

The first part of the redevelopment to open will be the pedestrian bridge connecting Busan North Harbor with Busan Station (BUSAN | Busan Multimodal Transfer Hub & Busan...), which is scheduled to open in July 2021.

This will be followed up in December of this year by the Busan Marina (BUSAN | Busan North Port Marina | Prep) and part of the waterfront park. By January 2022, road and other pedestrian connections will open, followed by the completion of the Opera House and the tram line at the end of 2022.


















2021년 여름엔 북항 보행덱·친수공원 직접 걸을 수 있다


새해에는 부산항 북항 1단계 재개발 사업현장에서 시민들이 오가는 모습을 만날 수 있다. 부산역에서 북항으로 접근하는 보행덱과 일부 친수공간이 7월...




www.busan.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Construction update from December (you can see that a lot of progress has been made, especially on the Opera House)











































































Daum 카페


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Construction update of the Opera House:






























Daum 카페


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Daum 카페


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Daum 카페


----------

